# Where to buy ASUS PA238Q IPS MONITOR in gurgaon?



## silverknight88 (Nov 21, 2011)

hey guys

can someone recommend me the best place to buy ASUS PA238Q IPS MONITOR in and around Gurgaon. I found it in itdepot but i dunno how trustworthy they are, plus they are based in chennai and am worried about transit damage.

kindly help me with as much details as possible

Regards


----------



## nipunmaster (Dec 3, 2011)

you can buy the monitor from asus authorized dealers, check this site and contact the shops in your city.
ASUS - Facilities and Branches


----------



## gvamsikris (Feb 15, 2012)

@silverknight

Did you bought this product ? Can you give feedback ...


----------

